
Why Our Mental Health Takes a Village - marojejian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-our-mental-health-takes-a-village-1516640136
======
marojejian
I'm a big fan of this concept: an essential element to resilience is to have a
strong support structure, ideally friends, or people who are going through a
similar thing.

In that vein - shameless plug:

I've been working on a service (www.campfire.care) to build peer support
groups for any focus. Groups of 5-10 people with the same issue meet regularly
via video and stay connected via chat.

The idea is that we are fundamentally social creatures, and struggling with a
challenge alone is unhealthy. Peer support can be really effective +
inexpensive, an is a largely untapped resource

Would love any thoughts / feedback!

